# Kann man ein Video zu full hd konvertieren so das die Qualität besser wird.



## DiloDeri (6. Januar 2012)

*Kann man ein Video zu full hd konvertieren so das die Qualität besser wird.*

Bei dem Divx Converter Programm kann man egal welches Video auf full hd konvertieren?
Oder ist es anders gemeint?




Danke


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein Video zu full hd konvertieren so das die Qualität besser wird.*

Wenn die Qualität von dem eigentlichen Video nicht Full HD ist und du es in Full HD konvertierst, wird das Bild lediglich gestreckt und das ist dann ein einziges Pixelfiasko.
Du kannst immer nach unten konvertieren (Z.b. 1080p nach 720p) aber niemals nach oben, das bringt außer Platzverschwendung durch größere Dateien gar nichts.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein Video zu full hd konvertieren so das die Qualität besser wird.*

Man kann natürlich Videos upscalen, das wird normalerweise in Echtzeit von Blu-ray Playern oder auf dem PC von Software wie Cyberlink Power DVD oder Arcsoft Total Media Theatre hochgerechnet. 

Diese Hochrechnung führt bei DVDs und Videos in SD normalerweise zu einems schärferen und Detailreicheren Bild. Der Unterschied zu nativem HD Material ist jedoch nach wie vor beträchtlich.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein Video zu full hd konvertieren so das die Qualität besser wird.*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Diese Hochrechnung führt bei DVDs und Videos in SD normalerweise zu einems schärferen und Detailreicheren Bild.


 
Das ist so nicht richtig.
Bei einer DVD vielleicht, aber wenn der TE sich, mal angenommen, ein YT Video herunterlädt und das upscaled dann wird das 100 pro nicht schärfer.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann man ein Video zu full hd konvertieren so das die Qualität besser wird.*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig.
> Bei einer DVD vielleicht, aber wenn der TE sich, mal angenommen, ein YT Video herunterlädt und das upscaled dann wird das 100 pro nicht schärfer.


 
Das weiß ich nicht. Könnte aber durchaus sein. Ich hatte auch SD Videos upscalen lassen und erzielte auch dort ein besseres Ergebnis.


----------

